# Getting web space.



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Getting a website of my own, or use of one is a task that I never get round to. No matter what intensions I have to ask or read up on, I don't.

Anyone point me in the right direction please?
At least I can load my own pics on my threads.
8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got some myself yesterday and was recommended these guys...

http://www.supanames.com


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Leg said:


> Got some myself yesterday and was recommended these guys...
> 
> http://www.supanames.com


Book marked it and will read up.
What exactlty did you go for and do, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

itstony said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Got some myself yesterday and was recommended these guys...
> ...


Got this package (basic one, plenty for what I need. Link below) and am doing something car related but its not finished yet. Should be up within a week. 

http://www.supanames.com/index.php?page=value


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

I read up, but I know too little at the moment. I shall need to ask about and get briefed up because there are things I havent a Danny La Rue on.
POP e-mail adresses 1 or 500?
Lost or what.

I thought some providers gave you free web space in the past, is that the same?

Thanks for the help and I will let you know.
8)


----------

